# New moderator of Hungarian: Zsanna



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that Zsanna has agreed to moderate our new Hungarian forum.

I look forward to working with you, Zsanna. 

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Benvenuta tra noi


----------



## ILT

Welcome Zsanna!


----------



## jann

Bienvenue à l'équipe, Zsanna !


----------



## Zsanna

Thank you all. 
It feels very nice to be able to participate in this Forum in this way as well. 
(So far so good!)


----------



## cuchuflete

Please accept a warm welcome to the mad fun house, Zsanna.


----------



## Outsider

Welcome!


----------



## cyanista

*Isten hozott, Zsanna! *

You see - I already started learning Hungarian.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time, Zsanna!!!! 

Tons of chocolate for you.
​


----------



## Zsanna

Thank you, thank you...
Cuchu - it indeed feels a warm welcome (both individually and altogether), I just hope it'll go on like this!
Cyanista, I meant to offer help but I can see that you are on a good way to it! 
If you had any questions, you are specially welcome to our nice, cosy forum and even to my hot line!
Vandácska, thanks a lot - I'm picking up Portuguese, I like that! (As for the "choky"... yummy..., I must be cutting down: bikini season is approaching fast...)


----------



## swift

Bonjour Zsanna !

Juste un petit mot pour te dire...


----------



## anangelaway

A very warm welcome Zsanna!


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome, Zsanna, and best wishes for the success of the brandnew Hungarian forum! *


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenida, Zsanna!


----------



## Frank06

Hoi Zsanna,

Welkom en veel succes met het Hongaarse Forum!!!

Frank


----------



## Outsider

Hungarian is one of the languages that draw the most interest here at WR. It's nice that there's a forum for it now.


----------



## Zsanna

Hohó, or if you prefer: ou-la-la-la-la! 
It is just getting better and better... 
It feels so nice that I'm forgetting how _honoured_ I feel in your company!

And I'm so glad when you write in all sorts of wonderful foreign languages meanwhile  good wishes coming from szívből are just as heart warming.

Well, we are now fully equipped for the massive attack of those who would like to find out about Hungarian!


----------



## sakvaka

Congratulations! Your presence has already made the Hungarian forum five times as popular as the Finnish one is.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Wow, WRF is really growing!  Congratulations, Zsanna!


----------



## ewie

Welcome, Zsanna ~ and good luck with the new forum


----------



## Angel.Aura

A very warm welcome, Zsanna


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome to the team, Zsanna!  Thank you for joining us!


----------

